# Topics > Robotics > Modular robotics >  Dtto, modular self-reconfigurable robot, Universitat Rovira i Virgili, Tarragona, Spain

## Airicist

Dtto Robot v1.0 , a modular self-reconfigurable robot

"Dtto v1.0 Modular Robot"
Dtto v1.0 - Modular self-reconfigurable robot, focused on bio-inspired locomotion mechanisms

youtube.com/otrebla333

Alberto Rodriguez Comendador

----------


## Airicist

"Dtto v1.0 Robot- Modular self-reconfigurable robot"

by otrebla333
Mar 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Dtto v1.0 - Snake

Published on Mar 3, 2016




> Two Dtto v1.0 modules connecting and moving together.

----------


## Airicist

Dtto v1.0 - modular self-reconfigurable robot

Published on Mar 3, 2016




> One Dtto module moving.

----------


## Airicist

Dtto v1: Rolling

Published on May 23, 2016




> 3 Dtto v1 Modules "Rolling". First approach to efficient locomotion on flat surfaces.

----------


## Airicist

Dtto Modular Robot - Obstacles, wheel configuration

Published on Jun 5, 2016




> 4 modules in wheel configuration going over book stairs.

----------


## Airicist

Dtto Modular Robot - Pipeline, snake configuration

Published on Jun 5, 2016




> 4 modules in snake configuration going inside a pipe

----------


## Airicist

Dtto Modular Robot – Ramp, snake configuration

Published on Jun 5, 2016




> 2 modules in snake configuration going over a 24 degree ramp

----------


## Airicist

Dtto Modular Robot – Ramp, wheel configuration

Published on Jun 5, 2016




> 4 modules in wheel configuration going over a 24 degree ramp

----------


## Airicist

Dtto Modular Robot – Reconfiguration from snake to wheel

Published on Jun 5, 2016




> 4 modules reconfiguration from snake to wheel config.

----------


## Airicist

Dtto Modular Robot - 4 legged walker

Published on Aug 3, 2016




> 4 modules walker configuration

----------


## Airicist

Article "Make your own Dtto Modular Robot – Assembly instructions (Part 1 of 3)"

by Alberto Molina
August 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Make your own Dtto Modular Robot – Assembly instructions (Part 2 of 3)"

by Alberto Molina
August 23, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Make your own Dtto Modular Robot – Assembly instructions (Part 3 of 3)"

by Alberto Molina
August 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Dtto - explorer modular robot - 2016 HackadayPrize

Published on Oct 7, 2016

----------

